# Using a Turo car for uber



## Moore887 (Dec 11, 2015)

I suspect my Turo renter is using my van for Uber which is against terms of service. Is it possible for me to log in to my Uber app with that vehicle and get an error or can multiple drivers be logged in to Uber on the same vehicle?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Moore887 said:


> I suspect my Turo renter is using my van for Uber which is against terms of service. Is it possible for me to log in to my Uber app with that vehicle and get an error or can multiple drivers be logged in to Uber on the same vehicle?


You can't use turo on Uber... he can use the vehicle illegally if the pax does not check the license plates/ color of the vehicle


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Moore887 said:


> I suspect my Turo renter is using my van for Uber which is against terms of service. Is it possible for me to log in to my Uber app with that vehicle and get an error or can multiple drivers be logged in to Uber on the same vehicle?


Next time remove the trade dress before you rent your van on turo because other people may use it for Uber/Lyft/taxi illegally


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Moore887 said:


> I suspect my Turo renter is using my van for Uber which is against terms of service. Is it possible for me to log in to my Uber app with that vehicle and get an error or can multiple drivers be logged in to Uber on the same vehicle?


so what?
he's paying u daily + mileage
ur insured against damage.
i think the driver is the one losing unless he's doing
GoShare: aka: the uber for trucks and vans. Drivers earn $30-$75 an hour
https://www.goshare.co/


----------

